# harbor freight wire strippers



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

every HF tool i ever bought was trash, usually failing me when i was up on a roof, down in a ditch, or in some inconvienent situation.

i'm begining to think they are the enemy from within, destroy out labors ability to produce, tool terrorists!

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I goof on my buddies collection of them, welder, torches, grinders, compound radial saw, compressor all kinds of stuff but honestly he uses them for home and they are fine for that. His compressor finally died but he was using that a lot.


He has real tools for daily on the job use.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I goof on my buddies collection of them, welder, torches, grinders, compound radial saw, compressor all kinds of stuff but honestly he uses them for home and they are fine for that. His compressor finally died but he was using that a lot.
> 
> 
> He has real tools for daily on the job use.


I can just picture it. :laughing:

Speaking of your buddy, how's he doing these days?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I can just picture it. :laughing:
> 
> Speaking of your buddy, how's he doing these days?


Good, pretty much re-framed 50% of his home on a 'plaster and lathe' permit that his area allows.:blink::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Good, pretty much re-framed 50% of his home on a 'plaster and lathe' permit that his area allows.:blink::laughing:


:lol:


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

This is not to offend anyone, but;

Tools are an investment, I choose to buy good quality tools and take care of them. Why would you want some cheap azz china crap, I would be embarrassed. What's a pair of Klein strippers cost, 12 bucks???

I'd have to say 90% of tool failures are cause buy not using the right tool for the job, 9% are caused but harbor freight quality fasteners, and 1% are caused buy bad manufacturing. 

I just don't seem to have the problems that others have, and I have had a lot of my american made stuff for 8+ years.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

due to my lack of a great memory i loose alot of tools so o choose to buy cheap strippers) they actually work pretty well if u'd like try them out , nuff said!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> imo $4 a pair, you can beat them i can buy 4 pair for the price of the kleins and they work as well. if i loose a pair oh well!!


 You could probably get better stuff for a lower price at a flea market, yard sale, garage sale, etc


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

If you're really that concerned with saving a buck, just use your linesmen or diagonals.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

You can usually pick out a poor construction worker by his cheap Chinese tools



And I don't mean poor as in lack of funding


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> You can usually pick out a poor construction worker by his cheap Chinese tools
> 
> And I don't mean poor as in lack of funding


I always wonder why guys like that are working construction, if tools dont get your d!ck hard I could imagine sites being pretty miserable places, haha.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> You can usually pick out a poor construction worker by his cheap Chinese tools
> 
> And I don't mean poor as in lack of funding


so because i buy a tool from harbor freight im a poor electrician? that is the most ridiculous statement ive heard in a long time..

byw its the only tool i buy from harbor freight, all the rest are klein, ideal so does that mean i only strip wires poorly?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> so because i buy a tool from harbor freight im a poor electrician? that is the most ridiculous statement ive heard in a long time..



It is ridiculous and they are just being tool snobs. I find far too many people think that tools make the man.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a bit particular about the tools I use ... I'll try a dozen versions as I seek out the 'best' one for me. That's how I came to own six 25-ft tape measures (and I'm still not happy!).

That said, I own several HF tools. Some will be replaced with quality versions in time; others I expect to retire with.

HF has done just fine with the majority of their hand tools, and even some power tools. Meanwhile, every "quality" tool company has a few items that they don't do very well.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> You can usually pick out a poor construction worker by his cheap Chinese tools
> 
> And I don't mean poor as in lack of funding



is it ok to buy expensive chinese or mexican made tools like greenlee or ideal


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> It is ridiculous and they are just being tool snobs. I find far too many people think that tools make the man.


a talented man can do a lot of stuff with very little tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> is it ok to buy expensive chinese or mexican made tools like greenlee or ideal


greenlee- made in taiwan
Ideal- Made in USA

Big difference in quality. Just saying not trying to fight :thumbsup:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

use whatever tools you want, make your own tools if you want.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

What is the old saying...Harbor Freight tools are like fat women...they are great have around untill other folks see ya with 'em.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> so because i buy a tool from harbor freight im a poor electrician? that is the most ridiculous statement ive heard in a long time..
> 
> byw its the only tool i buy from harbor freight, all the rest are klein, ideal so does that mean i only strip wires poorly?




im not saying it proves anything. Just in general, if a construction worker has nothing but cheap tools, he is probably not experienced enough to know the difference between cheap, crap tools and quality ones. One time i had a cable guy show up at my house to install my cable, I looked in his tool bag and it looked like he went and spent $30 at walmart to buy his tools. I just rolled my eyes and went, here we go....... don't let this kid out of my sight....... I wish i had taken a picture of what he did to my cable service feed. I laughed in his face and said "thats not going to work"


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> im not saying it proves anything. Just in general, if a construction worker has nothing but cheap tools, he is probably not experienced enough to know the difference between cheap, crap tools and quality ones. One time i had a cable guy show up at my house to install my cable, I looked in his tool bag and it looked like he went and spent $30 at walmart to buy his tools. I just rolled my eyes and went, here we go....... don't let this kid out of my sight....... I wish i had taken a picture of what he did to my cable service feed. I laughed in his face and said "thats not going to work"


What are you the tool police? If I caught you looking through my tool bag and making chitty comments I would show you where you could stick your Klein 6 in 1. Just sayin


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

bduerler said:


> greenlee- made in taiwan
> Ideal- Made in USA
> 
> Big difference in quality. Just saying not trying to fight :thumbsup:


The higher end Ideal is USA made, the rest is foreign made.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Imho nothing worse then a guy who shows up with a 30k truck and all the best of everything tat doesn't know chit. I find the best electricians where I'm from drive unmarked vans and ave ad the same tools for several years. 

The fancy guys are parts changers, that's my experience


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BurtiElectric said:


> What are you the tool police...?


 That made me laugh for so many different reasons.

-John


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

BBQ said:


> It is ridiculous and they are just being tool snobs. I find far too many people think that tools make the man.


Lol, you don't run a NASCAR race with a Yugo cause it's cheaper. I'm just saying.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> Lol, you don't run a NASCAR race with a Yugo cause it's cheaper. I'm just saying.


I bet Tiger Woods could use a hockey stick and still out golf you.... I'm just sayin


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> a talented man can do a lot of stuff with very little tools.:thumbsup:


And a talented man with quality tools, and proper tools, can do a hell of a lot more.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> And a talented man with quality tools, and proper tools, can do a hell of a lot more.


Says who????


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Come on, really. You don't think having decent, proper tools don't help your job efficiency??? Like spending time fidgeting with fastners cause your tools are worn out or the wrong size? Do you like breaking tools because they were poorly hardened with cheaper steel, or just poorly designed? Then keep buying Chinese junk. 

I too, at one time bought the cheaper stuff thinking, what a deal, until I started to have problems with breakage and wear. I guess some of you guys just don't get it, but that's ok. Why buy a good pair of 12 dollar wire strippers, when you can buy some cheapos and a case of black label for the same price. Lol.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> What are you the tool police? If I caught you looking through my tool bag and making chitty comments I would show you where you could stick your Klein 6 in 1. Just sayin


I don't look through anyones bag, Most people carry an open style of bag, that you can see whats in it from 10' away



BurtiElectric said:


> I bet Tiger Woods could use a hockey stick and still out golf you.... I'm just sayin


  i'll bet you a dollar that tiger woods doesn't use house clubs.


I know it doesn't take expensive tools to do a quality job. Likewise if you give a crappy electrician expensive tools, he will still be a crappy electrician......... but i'll still stick to my original statement. It holds true damn near every time. If someone has junk tools, they probably don't know enough about their job to know why their tools are junk


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> I bet Tiger Woods could use a hockey stick and still out golf you.... I'm just sayin


Most likely, cause I'm not a golfer. In fact, I would hope so. 

Would you ever see him using a hockey stick?? Probably not, he is a professional and will use proper, quality gear.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> Come on, really. You don't think having decent, proper tools don't help your job efficiency??? Like spending time fidgeting with fastners cause your tools are worn out or the wrong size? Do you like breaking tools because they were poorly hardened with cheaper steel, or just poorly designed? Then keep buying Chinese junk.
> 
> I too, at one time bought the cheaper stuff thinking, what a deal, until I started to have problems with breakage and wear. I guess some of you guys just don't get it, but that's ok. Why buy a good pair of 12 dollar wire strippers, when you can buy some cheapos and a case of black label for the same price. Lol.


I would say there's absolutely no correlation. I have expensive tools and I love my tools, but they bear no difference on how fast I work or my skill level


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> I don't look through anyones bag, Most people carry an open style of bag, that you can see whats in it from 10' away
> 
> i'll bet you a dollar that tiger woods doesn't use house clubs.
> 
> I know it doesn't take expensive tools to do a quality job. Likewise if you give a crappy electrician expensive tools, he will still be a crappy electrician......... but i'll still stick to my original statement. It holds true damn near every time. If someone has junk tools, they probably don't know enough about their job to know why their tools are junk


If you think good electricians have to have good tools you're an idiot. I don't know how else to put it. Do good basketball players ave to wear Nike?


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

jimmy21 said:


> I don't look through anyones bag, Most people carry an open style of bag, that you can see whats in it from 10' away
> 
> i'll bet you a dollar that tiger woods doesn't use house clubs.
> 
> I know it doesn't take expensive tools to do a quality job. Likewise if you give a crappy electrician expensive tools, he will still be a crappy electrician......... but i'll still stick to my original statement. It holds true damn near every time. If someone has junk tools, they probably don't know enough about their job to know why their tools are junk


I think that it shows how much you care about your career path and how serious you are about your job. When I see a bag full of off brand junk, I think one of two things. Someone starting out with no guidance what so ever, or someone that will do as little(or spend as little) as possible to just get buy. 

I'm not saying a bag full of snap on tools is required, or that you have to buy the best. I'm just saying that there's quality and there's junk. Don't buy the junk.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> I think that it shows how much you care about your career path and how serious you are about your job. When I see a bag full of off brand junk, I think one of two things. Someone starting out with no guidance what so ever, or someone that will do as little(or spend as little) as possible to just get buy.
> 
> I'm not saying a bag full of snap on tools is required, or that you have to buy the best. I'm just saying that there's quality and there's junk. Don't buy the junk.


That's just ignorant. Not everyone can afford the best tools. That makes them less passionate????


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I feel the same about rusted tools.




BurtiElectric said:


> That's just ignorant. Not everyone can afford the best tools. That makes them less passionate????


If a guy showed up to fix your panel with a cheap hammer, craftsman analog meter and wal-mart multibit driver, would you take him seriously?

I would not.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, I can not believe the mind set you guys have. I don't even know how to argue with you guys. Basketball players and Nike??? Ok, think of Nike as a shoe. Basketball players won't play basketball in sandals cause the are inferior to shoes for the purpose above. Harbor freight sells foot wear several levels under sandals and markets them to people that need shoes. Lol

Being fast does not mean your being efficient, and if you feel good tos don't help you out, then why did you buy them?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It is ridiculous and they are just being tool snobs. I find far too many people think that tools make the man.


If you're going to be a snob about something, then I say be a snob about something worth being snobby about. Like wine tasting.



Jamuz said:


> And a talented man with quality tools, and *proper tools*, can do a hell of a lot more.


Bulls**t, I use my lineman's as a hammer and my screwdriver as a chisel and I do just fine.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I feel the same about rusted tools.
> 
> If a guy showed up to fix your panel with a cheap hammer, craftsman analog meter and wal-mart multibit driver, would you take him seriously?
> 
> I would not.


I don't like rusted tools either. You guys are way to caught up in flash. In this business you can either fix chit or you can't period!


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

erics37 said:


> If you're going to be a snob about something, then I say be a snob about something worth being snobby about. Like wine tasting.
> 
> Bulls**t, I use my lineman's as a hammer and my screwdriver as a chisel and I do just fine.


Thanks Eric. I know guys that could run circles around these guys with a butter knife, 25 year old line mans and a pigtail socket


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> That's just ignorant. Not everyone can afford the best tools. That makes them less passionate????


If your "passionate" about your job, then you'll find a way to save 10-20 bucks of each of your paychecks to build upon your toolset. If you read my post above I basically said I thought that if somebody has junk tools they are either starting out or put in only what they have to, a reflection of there ethic.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> Wow, I can not believe the mind set you guys have. I don't even know how to argue with you guys. Basketball players and Nike??? Ok, think of Nike as a shoe. Basketball players won't play basketball in sandals cause the are inferior to shoes for the purpose above. Harbor freight sells foot wear several levels under sandals and markets them to people that need shoes. Lol
> 
> Being fast does not mean your being efficient, and if you feel good tos don't help you out, then why did you buy them?


My whole hand tool setup was a gift from my wife. Nike are made by the same 11 year old kid in Bangladesh as the shoes they sell at HF. They wear them because they get paid millions in endorsements


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> Thanks Eric. I know guys that could run circles around these guys with a butter knife, 25 year old line mans and a pigtail socket


I knew people like that too, spent 7 years cleaning up after them. What a mess.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> Thanks Eric. I know guys that could run circles around these guys with a butter knife, 25 year old line mans and a pigtail socket


Probably, since I'll never wire a single house.

I'd like to see them terminate 300 mcm teck with that setup.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> If your "passionate" about your job, then you'll find a way to save 10-20 bucks of each of your paychecks to build upon your toolset. If you read my post above I basically said I thought that if somebody has junk tools they are either starting out or put in only what they have to, a reflection of there ethic.


It sounds like you believe material possessions define character. The richest guy where I live walks around in jeans and an old flannel shirt everyday and drives a 2008 Ford f150


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Probably, since I'll never wire a single house.
> 
> I'd like to see them terminate 300 mcm teck with that setup.


Wow you're above wiring houses now too?? Let me guess you won't bend any pipe under inch and a half


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BurtiElectric said:


> Thanks Eric. I know guys that could run circles around these guys with a butter knife, 25 year old line mans and a pigtail socket


I'm not taking sides here. On one hand I agree with you, on the other I agree with Jamuz. It really depends on the tool. But we're all professionals here, and by the nature of our trade we are pretty rough on tools. Given that, it's not uncommon to see a guy with a beat up looking drill or pliers or whatever. Every tool in my van looks like it's been dropped on the highway a few times at high speed, but they all work great. I get new screwdrivers once or twice a year but I've had the same pair of lineman's and ***** and stuff as when I first started.

Having broken in tools that you know the feel of without even looking is very beneficial.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> It sounds like you believe material possessions define character. The richest guy where I live walks around in jeans and an old flannel shirt everyday and drives a 2008 Ford f150


He'd better go on lots of vacations then. You can't take it with you - might as well spend it.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> He'd better go on lots of vacations then. You can't take it with you - might as well spend it.


You're missing the point. It's all material


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtiElectric said:


> What are you the tool police? If I caught you looking through my tool bag and making chitty comments I would show you where you could stick your Klein 6 in 1. Just sayin


So why don't you just come out of the closet and admit that you have HF tools in your tool bag so we don't have to come nosing around??:laughing::laughing: 
If I had some of them, that's probably where I'd keep them. Myself, I'm sold on my Croc's. I'll hold them up to any Klein and I've went through a lot of Klein wire strippers. I've had Klein's that wouldn't work properly right out of the package!!


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> I know it doesn't take expensive tools to do a quality job.





BurtiElectric said:


> If you think good electricians have to have good tools you're an idiot. I don't know how else to put it.


Apparently you have trouble reading because I just said the exact same thing and your calling ME the idiot? You can't seem to have an intelligent conversation without reverting to name calling. I wouldn't be questioning other peoples intelligence.



BurtiElectric said:


> Do good basketball players ave to wear Nike?


ive yet to see any nba players wearing walmart basketball shoes. Just like i don't see good mechanics with wrenches from walmart. Just as you don't see professional loggers with chainsaws from walmart. Professionals use professional tools. People that don't know any better use home owner grade tools. Most electricians have a few off brand tools thrown in there here and there. I buy chinese nut drivers for example, i like them MORE than the kleins and they are 1/4 the price, but when 100% of the tools are chinese, i have a hard time taking them seriously. Especially when they are trying to use chinese ***** that cant even cut dental floss


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> Wow you're above wiring houses now too?? Let me guess you won't bend any pipe under inch and a half


House wiring is boring, repetitive work. Control wiring and big services are far more interesting/challenging.

Troubleshooting resi problems is ok, but dealing with some other tradesman's cobble or homeowner's idiocy isn't something I'd enjoy in frequent doses.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

wendon said:


> So why don't you just come out of the closet and admit that you have HF tools in your tool bag so we don't have to come nosing around??:laughing::laughing:
> If I had some of them, that's probably where I'd keep them. Myself, I'm sold on my Croc's. I'll hold them up to any Klein and I've went through a lot of Klein wire strippers. I've had Klein's that wouldn't work properly right out of the package!!


Do those crocs have a rivet, or do they have the two halves held together with a threaded screw of some sort?

I've been using Kleins for a while but if I cut anything bigger than a #10 with them it messes up the hinge screw and they start getting bound up and stuff. So, I'm in the market for a new pair of strippers.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

wendon said:


> So why don't you just come out of the closet and admit that you have HF tools in your tool bag so we don't have to come nosing around??:laughing::laughing:
> If I had some of them, that's probably where I'd keep them. Myself, I'm sold on my Croc's. I'll hold them up to any Klein and I've went through a lot of Klein wire strippers. I've had Klein's that wouldn't work properly right out of the package!!


I use the small yellow ideals most comfortable IMO


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> You're missing the point. It's all material


Pretty sure I didn't miss the point. If he's just sitting on all that money and not giving it to charity, relatives or vacationing, the only option left is buying material goods or letting it go to waste.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

bubb_tubbs said:


> House wiring is boring, repetitive work. Control wiring and big services are far more interesting/challenging.


I agree but have some respect. Lots of good control guys cut their teeth on resi work. Once you figure out how a 3-way switch works you've got it made.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

erics37 said:


> I agree but have some respect. Lots of good control guys cut their teeth on resi work. Once you figure out how a 3-way switch works you've got it made.


Did I make a derisive statement in there? 

I agreed with cobblers outdoing me at NMD and mused about how funny it would be seeing them strip teck with a knife and pigtail.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> Apparently you have trouble reading because I just said the exact same thing and your calling ME the idiot? You can't seem to have an intelligent conversation without reverting to name calling. I wouldn't be questioning other peoples intelligence.
> 
> ive yet to see any nba players wearing walmart basketball shoes. Just like i don't see good mechanics with wrenches from walmart. Just as you don't see professional loggers with chainsaws from walmart. Professionals use professional tools. People that don't know any better use home owner grade tools. Most electricians have a few off brand tools thrown in there here and there. I buy chinese nut drivers for example, i like them MORE than the kleins and they are 1/4 the price, but when 100% of the tools are chinese, i have a hard time taking them seriously. Especially when they are trying to use chinese ***** that cant even cut dental floss


They wear nike because of status due to judgmental people and for endorsement money. I don't think you get it, I HAVE ALL NAME BRAND TOOLS, GOOD TOOLS. That doesn't make me a better electrician


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> You're missing the point. It's all material


Since when is it "material" to buy US products that last and do the job without messing up the material your working, or failing causing injury to one's self. I like to buy ONE pair of USA made strippers that last over buying FOUR pair of china crapos. How is that cost effective or convent to the user???


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

i guess im not so hung up on foreign tools as junky tools. For example ive seen apprentices with craftsman pliers that are homeowner grade and a worthless, can't cut anything. Their pro grade or whatever they call them are ok (not great, but ok)


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Pretty sure I didn't miss the point. If he's just sitting on all that money and not giving it to charity, relatives or vacationing, the only option left is buying material goods or letting it go to waste.


He donates to charity, shouldn't he be wearing Armani jeans instead of Wranglers though????


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> They wear nike because of status due to judgmental people and for endorsement money. I don't think you get it, I HAVE ALL NAME BRAND TOOLS, GOOD TOOLS. That doesn't make me a better electrician


then why use them? Why don't you trade them all out for cheaper ones? Is it because you have enough experience to know what quality tools look like?


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Did I make a derisive statement in there?
> 
> I agreed with cobblers outdoing me at NMD and mused about how funny it would be seeing them strip teck with a knife and pigtail.


the commercial work bit doesn't really impress me. Most commercial guys I know cant layout or troubleshoot they know how to bend pipe and need to be told what to do


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

It depends - are the Armani's actually better? Or is it just a name game?


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> i guess im not so hung up on foreign tools as junky tools. For example ive seen apprentices with craftsman pliers that are homeowner grade and a worthless, can't cut anything. Their pro grade or whatever they call them are ok (not great, but ok)


Craftsman are made in Mexico now


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> It depends - are the Armani's actually better? Or is it just a name game?


Hey you're starting to get it now


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> Since when is it "material" to buy US products that last and do the job without messing up the material your working, or failing causing injury to one's self. I like to buy ONE pair of USA made strippers that last over buying FOUR pair of china crapos. How is that cost effective or convent to the user???


What kind of panels do you install??


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> the commercial work bit doesn't really impress me. Most commercial guys I know cant layout or troubleshoot they know how to bend pipe and need to be told what to do


I have an EENG but grew tired of sitting at a desk playing with AutoCAD all day so I moved to doing installations rather than just planning.

Much more satisfying working with your hands. Checking out nifty tools to use is half the fun of the trade.

I think you're reading too much into this. I don't look down on resi - I'd just be bored with it after the second, identical house drawing.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I have an EENG but grew tired of sitting at a desk playing with AutoCAD all day so I moved to doing installations rather than just planning.
> 
> Much more satisfying working with your hands. Checking out nifty tools to use is half the fun of the trade.


Dude youre an engineer??? Some of the biggest hacks I seen doing installations, right up there with firemen


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> then why use them? Why don't you trade them all out for cheaper ones? Is it because you have enough experience to know what quality tools look like?


I use them bc I like them and I'm used to them. Not bc they cost alot


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> Hey you're starting to get it now


But are you? A Wiha driver is loads better than some garbage from Sears or Cheapot.

It's not really the same thing.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> Dude youre an engineer??? Some of the biggest hacks I seen doing installations, right up there with firemen


I'm as much a hack because I have a P. Eng as you are for doing plugs and switches.

Try harder with your trolling attempts.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> They wear nike because of status due to judgmental people and for endorsement money. I don't think you get it, I HAVE ALL NAME BRAND TOOLS, GOOD TOOLS. That doesn't make me a better electrician


Does anyone borrow tools from you to get the job done because they don't have the right tool or their cheapo failed on them??? If so, then you are a better equipped electrician and thus adds to you being more efficient in getting the job done in a timely manner without having to fuss about like chiseling away with a screwdriver. 

I think nikes are quality shoes, just not my kind of footwear, so your argument doesn't make anysense. If you said "a basketball player wears Walmart shoes, so does that make them good" then I could see a point.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Do those crocs have a rivet, or do they have the two halves held together with a threaded screw of some sort?
> 
> I've been using Kleins for a while but if I cut anything bigger than a #10 with them it messes up the hinge screw and they start getting bound up and stuff. So, I'm in the market for a new pair of strippers.


They've have a threaded screw with a nut. I've had the same problem with the Kleins. Cut a screw with the screw cutter and the jaws no longer line up. The Croc's will also strip wire from 22 gauge to 10 gauge. They're about the same price as the Kleins from my supplier.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I'm as much a hack because I have a P. Eng as you are for doing plugs and switches.
> 
> Try harder with your trolling attempts.


I do work for two engineers, I'm speaking from my experience their work was sickly.

I do commercial work also, not really a big deal


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> Dude youre an engineer??? Some of the biggest hacks I seen doing installations, right up there with firemen


Lol, I'll agree with ya on the firemen part, lol!!!!!!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> But are you? A Wiha driver is loads better than some garbage from Sears or Cheapot.
> 
> It's not really the same thing.


Do you like the Wiha's better then the Wera's? I just switched from Kleins to the Wera's and so far I've been impressed.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> Lol, I'll agree with ya on the firemen part, lol!!!!!!


They are the worst!!!!!!!!


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> Lol, I'll agree with ya on the firemen part, lol!!!!!!


I just changed a service for a fireman, he followed me around for hours telling me about everything he knew. I almost asked him why I was even there


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> What kind of panels do you install??


I don't install panels, nor do I do commercial work. My specialty is cleaning up after hacks for industrial customers. Not glorious, but I've seen a lot.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> I don't install panels, nor do I do commercial work. My specialty is cleaning up after hacks for industrial customers. Not glorious, but I've seen a lot.


I thought you would say Sq D. Made in Mexico


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

On my last note I just want to say that quality stuff does not have to cost a lot. You guys act like I'm telling ya to buy a 100 dollar pair of wire strippers. Buy quality, and in my experience, china does not equal quality.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> On my last note I just want to say that quality stuff does not have to cost a lot. You guys act like I'm telling ya to buy a 100 dollar pair of wire strippers. Buy quality, and in my experience, china does not equal quality.


China def doesn't equal quality, it's a shame they produce so much chit.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtiElectric said:


> I thought you would say Sq D. Made in Mexico


Sooooo what kind of panel do you install???? I mostly install QO because I've had good results with them even though they're not the cheapest.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

I think we can all agree to this, my original point. There is absolutely nothing worse then a guy who has the huge arsenal of trucks and all the best tools and couldn't fx anything if us life depended on it.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

wendon said:


> Sooooo what kind of panel do you install???? I mostly install QO because I've had good results with them even though they're not the cheapest.


He spoke of quality products made in the USA. I install CH, made right here in Pennsylvania baby!!!! Woohoo


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> I thought you would say Sq D. Made in Mexico


What would that have to do with buying quality tools??? I don't care what the customer would want, I care about tools I use, and depend on EVERYDAY to put food on my table.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

wendon said:


> Sooooo what kind of panel do you install???? I mostly install QO because I've had good results with them even though they're not the cheapest.


Qo is garage the I metal heats up and expands... Junk


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Jamuz said:


> Since when is it "material" to buy US products that last and do the job without messing up the material your working, or failing causing injury to one's self. I like to buy ONE pair of USA made strippers that last over buying FOUR pair of china crapos. How is that cost effective or convent to the user???


Bc you put this up about the USA and Sq d is made in mexico


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtiElectric said:


> Qo is garage the I metal heats up and expands... Junk


Please interpret!! "QO is garage the I metal heats up and expands..."


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

i can't speak for others, but i don't necessarily mean "made in usa" i mean quality. Ive seen junk that was made in the usa and quality stuff come out of china or mexico. I use "cheap chines" as a blanket statement that i suppose is stereotyping. I could probably put together a tool bag full of all off brand tools that are all quality and worth having. That is not what im referring to when im talking an electrician with junk tools. I mean they have tools that look like they came out of their wifes sewing kit


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

wendon said:


> Please interpret!! "QO is garage the I metal heats up and expands..."


I think Qo is junk,the metal where it snaps on the bus heats up, and the connection is no good


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Ch has a higher AIC rating more neutral provisions a copper bus and it's made right here in PA!!!!!!


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

BurtiElectric said:


> Ch has a higher AIC rating more neutral provisions a copper bus and it's made right here in PA!!!!!!


Can you dig it!!!!!?????


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtiElectric said:


> Can you dig it!!!!!?????


Can't dig it. First of all, I don't have a good CH dealer in my area other then the local Menards. The CH line is okay but I'd rate the BR line about the same as the Homeline Junk. I've use a pile of QO panels and have had very little trouble with them. Don't the CH panels have the two neutral bars that run down both sides of the panel?? I guess I'm a bit partial.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

wendon said:


> Can't dig it. First of all, I don't have a good CH dealer in my area other then the local Menards. The CH line is okay but I'd rate the BR line about the same as the Homeline Junk. I've use a pile of QO panels and have had very little trouble with them. Don't the CH panels have the two neutral bars that run down both sides of the panel?? I guess I'm a bit partial.


Yeah the BR and homeline are very comparable, I was referring to the CH series which is unparalleled. I have supply houses for Ch sq d and Siemens all within 10 minutes


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

wendon said:


> Can't dig it. First of all, I don't have a good CH dealer in my area other then the local Menards. The CH line is okay but I'd rate the BR line about the same as the Homeline Junk. I've use a pile of QO panels and have had very little trouble with them. Don't the CH panels have the two neutral bars that run down both sides of the panel?? I guess I'm a bit partial.


Yeah they also have recessed neutral bars now


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We need a laugh button :yes:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BurtiElectric said:


> Yeah the BR and homeline are very comparable, I was referring to the CH series which is unparalleled. I have supply houses for Ch sq d and Siemens all within 10 minutes


Companies are crazy as my local supply house is a Square D dealer and can't sell anything but Square D with a few exceptions. But, the local Menards can sell CH, Square D, GE, Etc. with no problem. I recently used CH 3-phase ML panel on a job because that's what the other switch gear was. It's was a mess just getting the panel finally delivered to the job site!! The main disconnect panel was Cutler Hammer and I'll have to say it wasn't built as good as the Square D I-line panels but the breakers are cheaper.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BurtiElectric said:


> China def doesn't equal quality, it's a shame they produce so much chit.


For all the chit they produce I bet there is at least 10 things in your home and vehicle that are functioning as intended also made in China.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

burti, where u at in pa?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BurtiElectric said:


> Can you dig it!!!!!?????


Did you just quote yourself in support of your own statement?


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> Did you just quote yourself in support of your own statement?


Ya, can ya dig it?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

BurtiElectric said:


> He donates to charity, shouldn't he be wearing Armani jeans instead of Wranglers though????


I can't stand those sissie jeans. I'll take Wrangler or Lee's anytime. Levi's got way too expensive. Carhardt aren't good value for the price. I always shop for quality and value.:thumbsup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

SQ D is junk. We mainly use Siemens, Cutler or Qo for new installs.

Troubleshooting a lighting circuit today on service I found 8 ballasts blown. Traced the neutral back to the splitter and found it lifted and taped. Super said the lights were working yesterday so that wasn't the immediate problem.

Discovered the joker who originally cobbled it in had used the bonding conductor as the neutral and put 347V on it. One of the lights developed a fault and took out the ground connection so the lights were being fed 600v for a period.

Good times.

We going to discuss the actual wire strippers again at some point?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> SQ D is junk. We mainly use Siemens, Cutler or Qo for new installs.
> 
> Troubleshooting a lighting circuit today on service I found 8 ballasts blown. Traced the neutral back to the splitter and found it lifted and taped. Super said the lights were working yesterday so that wasn't the immediate problem.
> 
> ...


Qo is square D, unless you mean square D homeline is junk which I agree.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

BurtiElectric said:


> If you think good electricians have to have good tools you're an idiot. I don't know how else to put it. Do good basketball players ave to wear Nike?


No, but I don't see them wearing Payless Shoes either...


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

347sparky said:


> Qo is square D, unless you mean square D homeline is junk which I agree.


Yes, the home series.

I haven't done any work on the resi side of the company but most of our stuff is Cutler or Siemens with the odd Qo tossed in here and there.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

My favorite strippers.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> burti, where u at in pa?


Northeast


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Did you just quote yourself in support of your own statement?


I guess I did, ya dig?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

im near pottsville pa, burti u close?


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> No, but I don't see them wearing Payless Shoes either...


So do the Red Sox bums drink top shelf beer during the games because they like the taste better or for status????


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> im near pottsville pa, burti u close?[/QUOTE
> About an hour away. You're not going to hunt me down, are u??


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> So do the Red Sox bums drink top shelf beer during the games because they like the taste better or for status????


I know you couldn't pay me to drink most beers that are available in packs of 24.

Guess I'm a beer snob too.


----------



## wyork (Jun 6, 2012)

My favorite kind of strippers


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would rather buy quality tools than say I could get 4 of the cheap ones for the price of 1 good one. Why make multiple trips to the store to buy more junk. If you have a problem losing your tools, than you should be more responsible. Are you just losing your tools or are you losing the company tools too? Sunglasses, on the other hand, I just buy the $10 ones. I can keep a pair of those for years and I'm just to cheap to spend $150 for a pair of shades.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

wyork said:


> My favorite kind of strippers


:laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> I know you couldn't pay me to drink most beers that are available in packs of 24.
> 
> Guess I'm a beer snob too.


I'm a beer drinker and I drink beer that's available in packs of 30. Miller makes it right.:thumbsup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure if serious...


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

nah, just wonderin who lives near me!


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> imo $4 a pair, you can beat them i can buy 4 pair for the price of the kleins and they work as well. if i loose a pair oh well!!


So, you are basically telling all the US manufacturers that it's okay for them to move production to China? If there customer base has no issue with replacing low cost Chinese product often, instead of buying higher quality product that lasts longer, then why should they bother with made in USA anymore?

I hope the majority of our trade believes in USA labor, and the manufacturers keep building here. I will never go the harbor freight route!!!


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Harbor freight junk*

I prefer not to send my money directly to china, if it can be avoided!!

BUY AMERICAN.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

They don't have HF up here, but even if they did I don't think I would buy from them unless it was something I was _planning_ on destroying doing a job.

It has nothing to do with country of origin - I just can't bring myself to buy an inferior product when a better one is available. 

I support craftsmanship, not price undercutting. That's why most of my hand tools are German or USA.


----------

